# Positive out of negative issue



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks for the post. refreshing to see a positive post on here.


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Thank you for that post im a non resident that will be makeing a few hunts in yalls great state this year manily for ducks over water. And I have been reading a lot of horror stories about non residents and was worried I would be treated with disaproval from everyone up there when I go hunting. I hope my trip will be a pleasent one like you have just told us.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Great post! Lots of room and lots of ducks out there this year for everybody. Fantastic! I remember a similar situation years ago! 
There are a few resident jerks, and a few non resident ones as well, but by and large you'll have little problems finding places to hunt. There are a few that will turn you away because of the color of your license plate, but not all that many.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Great story and thank you for sharing.

I talked to a buddy who is slso out in md this week. Says birds are scarce. Im guessing the giant full moon has em moving later/past sunset. Anyone else have a theory in full moons and duck movement.?


----------



## ernurse (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nice way to turn something negative into positive. You are a positive person thats obvious. It was up to you on your outlook of the situation and I commend you for your kindness.

I am a non-resident no matter where I go because I am a traveler. Don't have any particular city to call home. But I really enjoy hunting North Dakota  
Its a great state and people I have met are so nice.

I just got here from Wyoming, spent a couple weeks and got some Antelope. If we run into each other DuckDawg, I could share some jerky or summer sausage :wink:

Anyways--planning to spend a couple weeks and see if my dog can learn a few things. He's a good boy, just needs some birds to play with !

Good Hunting everyone!


----------



## cpagec (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice story, DuckDawg! I am from Ohio and make the trek to North Dakota every year for the past 10 years...1100 miles in 17 hours! I will be out the 24th thru the 30th and stay with a friend in Carrington, if you would like hunt with us, I would love to meet you. My dad is coming too and loves to talk about labs!


----------

